

Ask HN: Does Apple support staff have access to view my iCloud photo stream? - newipad

Recently I called apple support and based on only my email address they were able to push a pop up screen to my ipad, does anyone know if their support staff can freely view my iCloud content?
======
moocow01
Perhaps someone with elevated privileges at the NOC or systems groups does but
otherwise the answer is likely no - at least at every large company Ive worked
at sensitive data on production systems was off limits to 99% of the technical
staff.

------
skorecky
Yes, they look at all your nude photos and share them with the other
employees. They also have contents for the most embarrassing photos they can
find and post them in the lobby of the iCloud team building.

